# fish tank



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have just got a new 2ft tank, can i keep an oscar, 2 angels and a shoal of neons in this? I was going to buy a heater but i figured if i had them on a unit next to my radiator they would be ok?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

You know if I didn't know what you're really saying, I may have replied sensibly. Then again I may not as you'd get some teenager with 2 tanks been keeping fish for 3 weeks read a book and an internet forum come along and say "Yes you can. I've done it. So it must be OK".

So I can't be bothered.... :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Short answer no ..............long answer involves the word pleb!!

Marina


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

long answer being: 

Marinam2>> no because i am a pleb?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:

and MJ, what am i really saying? why am i not worthy of a sensible answer?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You might as well get a lunch box for all its worth. The lack of space for that fish would drive it insane and is unethical and cruel.

Marina


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh....

  

What about if i didnt add the angels?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Have you seen a fully grown oscar, have you seen how big they get. For goodness sake!!

Marina


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

No, but your posts confuse me, you used words like for goodness sake as though to be frustarted or angered, but then u smile with your name.:?

Is it not a good idea for the Oscar then? should i just keep the neons and angels?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why do you guys measure tanks like lumber?:lol2:

what's a two foot tank?

fish and tanks are all about water volume... i have a 3 foot tank...

how much water volume is in a three foot tank i submit?


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry Habu, it was just to give a general idea, in England normall i would say 2ft tanks are like 2ft x 1ft x 1ft

a 3ft would prolly be 3ft x 1.5ft x 1ft or somert like it. :S hope this helps you. By the way? Got anymore cookies? ive got friends over for lunch!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Habu we do things the most self explanatory way you yanks complicate things.

Marina


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

awww marinam u didnt nswer my last post towards you yet


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am frustrated that you would consider keeping an animal you know nothing about. I know nothing about the care of an oscar but i am aware of what they look like and how big they grow and wouldnt consider keeping one in anything less that a 4ft by 2ft by 2ft.

Marina


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Frase said:


> Sorry Habu, it was just to give a general idea, in England normall i would say 2ft tanks are like 2ft x 1ft x 1ft
> 
> a 3ft would prolly be 3ft x 1.5ft x 1ft or somert like it. :S hope this helps you. By the way? Got anymore cookies? ive got friends over for lunch!


 
well, a four foot tank could either hold 55 gallons or 75.. not a huge difference unless your a fish... 

my bigger tank is three foot.. holds 65 gallons... or it could hold 30, 40 or 50...

when you buy petrol... how many feet do you usually buy?

do you go to the pub and buy a 1/2 foot of beer or a pint? a glass can be tall and narrow or short and wide... volume counts sometimes...


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

really, that big? Wow. So for this 2ft i got, i shud stick to the 2 angel fish and a shoal of neons. What size shoal would be best in a 2ft tank? I was thinking something like 10-12? So they move together like the ones in my LFS do. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Duely accepted Habu, thats why i tried to give u a better idea of how we do the whole tank things, working on the averages. Thing is, i could have a 75 gallon tank and keep red finned catfish in but it only be 1.5ft wide and VERY tall. : victory:

So really, the best way to measure would be the linear dimensions, but maybe we should always state it as 10ft x 2ft x 4ft or whatever the dims would be. 

In this case it is a 2ft x 1ft x 1ft tank my friend. and again i repeat, cookies! where?!?


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Lets Keep It Simple
- Oscars Are Aggressive Fish
- They Will Grow Very Big ( I have two at 14")
- They Are Best Kept With The Same Species Or Other Large Aggressive Fish Such As Severums Etc.
- They Will Uproot Any Plants Or Decor To Arrange It The Way They Want It.
- They Are Big Fish Who Eat A Lot, Producing Huge Amounts Of Waste So You Require Very Good Filtration.
- Angelfish Are Cichlids, Not Compatible With Fish Such As Oscars.
- To Be Honest Your Tank Is Too Small For Angels, They Will Be Fine As They Are Juevinile's But When They Are Fully Grown They Require Tall Tanks Rather Than Long Tanks, 
- They Also Require Heavily Planted Tanks In Order To Feel Safe And Secure, Oscars Will Not Tolerate Any Plants!!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

hey liveyourlife, thanks for all that info, so now i am stuck, no angels or oscars....Maybe i can put a handful of discus in there? Or a small shoal of Pictus catfish? i saw them and they so good and i know they dont get that massive right? was thinking maybe having 3-5 of them in the tank.

Also, was thinking, what about a common plec? I saw one in pets at home last week for like 6 quid he looks well cool, was albino!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Frase you need to do some reading.


Your whole suggestion other than the neons was badly thought out. Your tank is suitable for small fish in a small shoal.

LIFE YOUR LIVE you need to do some bloody reading as well, severums *are *chichlids and angels do not need heavily planted tanks.

Angels are also agressive and should be kept away from anything that has colourful decorative fins.

Marina


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh... 

So apart from a shoal of neons, what else can i keep in this tank? I was contemplating some neons a common plec or plec and pictus cats x4 or so. would that be suitable?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> long answer being:
> 
> Marinam2>> no because i am a pleb?
> 
> ...


 
You're taking the mick out of other posters that ask such silly questions as they haven't done their homework. Your thread is a joke and you have no intention of setting up this tank.

Oscars grow to 18". I caught one in Shark Valley Florida where they have been illegaly released almost full size, It didn't put up much of a fight. I like Oscars, I've kept and bred them and would like to again one day. They need a 6' tank minimum though. But even the adults would get eaten by my two "Pet fish" Bob and Bob when they reach full size.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

dude.....what are you trying to say? :?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> dude.....what are you trying to say? :?


That Marina loves you. It's obvious she has a thing for you... :flrt:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Doesn't everyone?:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oops! i've kept neons and angels together...


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

there you go then! It all seems so much cheaper over there.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> a u.s. gallon is 3.78 liters... and a u.s. gallon at $2.45= 1.45 gbps...for almost 4 liters


Real gallons are bigger than US gallons.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Real gallons are bigger than US gallons.....


 
real gallons... haha!!

4 quarts in a gallon here.. how many quarts in those gallons there?:lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

will you two old men shurrup about yer gallons n litres  back to my fish, thread jackers!

So, pictus and plec of neons plec and what else for this tank?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> there you go then! It all seems so much cheaper over there.


It's cheaper on a litre to litre basis. But most yank vehicles have poor fuel consumption and on average wages are lower than here in the Uk, so in reality there isn't as big a difference as you might think.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> real gallons... haha!!
> 
> 4 quarts in a gallon here.. how many quarts in those gallons there?:lol2:


:lol2: Good one! 

There are 8 pints in a real gallon.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I have never kept cichlids/oscars whatever. But a 2ft tank (roughly 50litres UK) isn't big enough. Dwarf Cichlids might work like Rams ect. But I'd stick to smaller fish like tetras / gourami's / fighters ect :thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> :lol2: Good one!
> 
> There are 8 pints in a real gallon.


 right... two pints per quart.. 4 quarts per gallon here... real pints i guess!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> I have never kept cichlids/oscars whatever. But a 2ft tank (roughly 50litres UK) isn't big enough. Dwarf Cichlids might work like Rams ect. But I'd stick to smaller fish like tetras / gourami's / fighters ect :thumb:


 a well planted tank... give a safe haven for the little guys...


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> will you two old men shurrup about yer gallons n litres  back to my fish, thread jackers!
> 
> So, pictus and plec of neons plec and what else for this tank?


I'd say add a few more plecs, they shoal really well after all......

Keep a pictus on it's own as they're solitary and add some neons. They'll go well with the four oscars you should also add.....

A red tailed catfish, Cichla temensis and Arapaima gigas would add character to the tank too.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope your being sarcastic mg:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> I hope your being sarcastic mg:


 
I've done it. I've kept fish this way so I know it works!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh realy?.. Like how I kept in my 30litre, 3fighters, 4 plecs, 15 cardinal tetras and a crab. ? :thumb:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Oh realy?.. Like how I kept in my 30litre, 3fighters, 4 plecs, 15 cardinal tetras and a crab. ? :thumb:


 
Don't be ridiculous. Thats way to small for a plec. And 4 fighters together........ Dear oh dear............


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

anything less than 20 gallons is just a glorified bucket... 

always go bigger... 10 gallons is great.... for bugs or a gerbil.. not fish unless you know stuff...


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> anything less than 20 gallons is just a glorified bucket...


Serious post. Hopefully everyone will realise this is a pi55 take thread. 

In the UK we have what I call 3' tank syndrome. Many people see the very popular nano tanks for sale and, as everything is relative, believe that a 3 footer is a big tank. And that they can keep just about anything in it.

What really doesn't help is that most fish in LFS are juvenilles in stock tanks usually on the small side as well. So the fish seem to "fit their huge tank at home". In reality a 3' tank Thats 36" x 12" wide and 15" high is tiny.....


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> Serious post. Hopefully everyone will realise this is a pi55 take thread.
> 
> In the UK we have what I call 3' tank syndrome. Many people see the very popular nano tanks for sale and, as everything is relative, believe that a 3 footer is a big tank. And that they can keep just about anything in it.
> 
> What really doesn't help is that most fish in LFS are juvenilles in stock tanks usually on the small side as well. So the fish seem to "fit their huge tank at home". In reality a 3' tank Thats 36" x 12" wide and 15" high is tiny.....


 I have's a 6' X 32' X 32'........ Tis a huuuuge monster!!:no1:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

HAY GUYS!!!!#

Now ive got my tank dne, just filled it right now and added the fish, i didnt go with oscars, but i got 2 red finned cats, 3 plecs (only had 3 at LFS) 12 neons and 2 siamese male fighters. It looks so awesome!

Might add a red finned shark this weekend.

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you kidding?.... 2 male fighters?? mg:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Are you kidding?.... 2 male fighters?? mg:


i hope he is! 

if not hes only going to have 1 male fighter left anyways....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Serious post. Hopefully everyone will realise this is a pi55 take thread.
> 
> In the UK we have what I call 3' tank syndrome. Many people see the very popular nano tanks for sale and, as everything is relative, believe that a 3 footer is a big tank. And that they can keep just about anything in it.
> 
> What really doesn't help is that most fish in LFS are juvenilles in stock tanks usually on the small side as well. So the fish seem to "fit their huge tank at home". In reality a 3' tank Thats 36" x 12" wide and 15" high is tiny.....


 
why americans go by water volume...

water is air... how many people can you fit into a closet with small air?


fish need space and in bigger tanks, things happen more slowly... fart in a stadium and then an elevator.. you'll see the difference in the occupants.

it's counter intuitive but a novice needs to go big... an experienced aquarist can do wonderful things in a bucket... not newer folks to the hobby...

over filtrate and have multiple filters...

these 5 gallon bean bowls are little good for aquatics unless you are well versed..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my red devil and figure-8 puffer are spying one another... but the green terror and comet seem to be fine thus far... i hope the red snakehead is fine..


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

wow, these people are gullable, even more so than the plebs at fishcrazy, now they are fun to winde up


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

right i cant be bother to read past the first page of ranting so forgive me if i repeat anything.

no u cant because an oscar grows fairly quick and will reach UP to 16" give or take (iv never seen one bigger personally) therefore a 2ft tank will not suffice.
also the oscar would eat the neons.

u will need AT LEAST a 6x2x2 to keep one at adult (as with plecs before u nab one of them...well commons and majority of royals) 

u could do a small com tank but i dont really own any fish that get smaller than 2ft so i have no idea about smaller fish.

oh and filtration....lots of it coz a oscar is a messy fish (if u were to get 5ft tank obv)


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> HAY GUYS!!!!#
> 
> Now ive got my tank dne, just filled it right now and added the fish, i didnt go with oscars, but i got 2 red finned cats, 3 plecs (only had 3 at LFS) 12 neons and 2 siamese male fighters. It looks so awesome!
> 
> ...


take it all back lol and keep the neons...get a couple of corys


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chloe hun, you really should read all posts on this thread! x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hmmm...

aquatics is book learning... at first


... then you fly solo...

with a lizard you have an animal to care for... with aquatics you have an ecosystem to mind... my bacterial bed is what i raise...not fish or things... but they seem to enjoy my biological filter side of things... and the routine water changes...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Chloe hun, you really should read all posts on this thread! x


lol sorry...what happened...i read on the last page that he got some siamese and ONLY 3 plecs lol


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> why americans go by water volume...
> 
> water is air... how many people can you fit into a closet with small air?
> 
> ...


I agree totally that big tanks are much better for beginners. Nanos are much better to experienced keepers. We do things by volume too. It's just that we tend to use the lengh of a tank when describing it. I know how many litres a four footer will have etc...

It's also about surface area sometimes. Surface area is important if you keep rays as they need floor space. And a shallow tank with less volume canbe ideal. If you keep batfish you need depth.... But you already know all that.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> take it all back lol and keep the neons...get a couple of corys


 neons suck... go cardinals!!!:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> I agree totally that big tanks are much better for beginners. Nanos are much better to experienced keepers. We do things by volume too. It's just that we tend to use the lengh of a tank when describing it. I know how many litres a four footer will have etc...
> 
> It's also about surface area sometimes. Surface area is important if you keep rays as they need floor space. And a shallow tank with less volume canbe ideal. If you keep batfish you need depth.... But you already know all that.


 
a four foot standard can be 55 gallons or 75...


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> a four foot standard can be 55 gallons or 75...


 
In the US.....

Here a 4 footer will almost certainly be 48" x 12" x 18". Some manufactuers do them 3" less tall, but thats not as big a difference as the sizes you mention over there.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> In the US.....
> 
> Here a 4 footer will almost certainly be 48" x 12" x 18". Some manufactuers do them 3" less tall, but thats not as big a difference as the sizes you mention over there.


all-glass and perfecto dominate the market here... perfecto is the better value though..

Aquarium dimensions - reference

see? a 120 gallon is 48" too...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

HABU said:


> neons suck... go cardinals!!!:no1:


lol like i said i dont no anything about anything that doesnt get to give or take 2 ft. im useless


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

four foot tank... 40 gallons of water or 120 gallons... same thing i guess...


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

you guys think i've done wrong? the guy at LFS said this stuff would be fine for at least 5-6 years.....

there was a red fin cat about 4ft long but the owner told me that was due to some kind of hybrid and cross genes and mine would never get that big....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> lol like i said i dont no anything about anything that doesnt get to give or take 2 ft. im useless


"know":whistling2:: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Frase said:


> you guys think i've done wrong? the guy at LFS said this stuff would be fine for at least 5-6 years.....
> 
> there was a red fin cat about 4ft long but the owner told me that was due to some kind of hybrid and cross genes and mine would never get that big....


 
 make the sale!!:lol2:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

HABU said:


> "know":whistling2:: victory:


lol i do apologise...iv already been told im purile by a certain miss fenwoman....but hey its the net lol.


COURSE the bloke told u that...he wants ur money.

oh hang on when u said redfinned cats i thought u meant 'red tail sharks'


pleeeease dont tell me u got an rtc??!!!
they reach 6ft and its not a genetic mutation...it will eat everything in ur tank


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> iv already been told im purile by a certain miss fenwoman....but hey its the net lol.


Would that be a nut job from Nottingham by any chance?


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

MJ u talkin bout raggarmoth?  

and are you kidding me chloe? they seriously grow that big?......they cost me 46 quid each....

Can i resell them fast/


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Would that be a nut job from Nottingham by any chance?


lol dont...all i can do at laugh at her.
she called me purile (after telling me my parents should b ashamed of me, despite their dead, and my autistic daughter isnt worth her life) and gave me a link to explain what it was lol. i was haed hunted at 17 to work for bt as an isdn30e provision officer and next year have to beat 33k people worldwide to get in to my uni...thats how thick i am coz i cant b bothered to spell on a forum lol


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> MJ u talkin bout raggarmoth?
> 
> and are you kidding me chloe? they seriously grow that big?......they cost me 46 quid each....
> 
> Can i resell them fast/


46??? wow!!! they ripped u hard lol they r usually about 20.
yes hun i was talking to u.

basically most shops keep all their small fish together so look for neons or CARDINALS lol and just stick to that area...or go to a diff shop.

take the rtcs back to ur lfs hun. they r gorgeous but u need a pond when they r adult!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Weeeeeelll chloe, im sorry about ur folks, and not srry about ur daughters illness b.c she is just as rightr to live despite whatever illness they have and i am sure she prolly lives a happier life than 50% of kids in the UK mate!

Best of luck on the uni course but your not going to impress us with your poor spelling matey!!!!! tut tut tut :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> MJ u talkin bout raggarmoth?
> 
> and are you kidding me chloe? they seriously grow that big?......they cost me 46 quid each....
> 
> Can i resell them fast/


 
Matt

My suppliers sell "leopard catfish" they're a red tail cat x tiger shovel nose hybrid developed for the south american food market. At 2" long they cost under 3 quid (trade price)! Due to "hybrid vigour" they reach 6' in lengh, and quickly too....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> lol i do apologise...iv already been told im purile by a certain miss fenwoman....but hey its the net lol.
> 
> 
> COURSE the bloke told u that...he wants ur money.
> ...











i had a few red tails... insane fish...


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> lol dont...all i can do at laugh at her.
> she called me purile (after telling me my parents should b ashamed of me, despite their dead, and my autistic daughter isnt worth her life) and gave me a link to explain what it was lol. i was haed hunted at 17 to work for bt as an isdn30e provision officer and next year have to beat 33k people worldwide to get in to my uni...thats how thick i am coz i cant b bothered to spell on a forum lol


It's obvious to me that the individual concerned has serious issues. I'm sure you take the person about as seriosly as I do. Good luck at uni...


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

You obviously haven't kept fish before, or this is a wind up thread, or both.

Angels will eat neons
Neons need a quite tank
Oscars are very boistrous and large
Oscars will eat small fish like neons occasionally
Oscars need huge tanks



I think you can work it out from here. If not, well.. what can I say?


I'm sorry, but questions like this really frustrate me.


Rant over.

Harry


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

iv got an bsession with tigs lol so there may b a tig in this, but i was trying to compare the size of me to the fishor the other way around lol. 
im 5.8ft and not the smallest weight wise lol
(i didnt see the pic properly before uploading to photobucket)


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

HABU said:


> image
> i had a few red tails... insane fish...


i think i just dribbled :gasp: it wasnt from my mouth!!!!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> You obviously haven't kept fish before, or this is a wind up thread, or both.
> 
> Angels will eat neons
> Neons need a quite tank
> ...


I've kept neons, angels and oscars at the same time. It works fine.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

lol harry why do you say i frustrate you? I am trying to learn


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> iv got an bsession with tigs lol so there may b a tig in this, but i was trying to compare the size of me to the fishor the other way around lol.
> im 5.8ft and not the smallest weight wise lol
> (i didnt see the pic properly before uploading to photobucket)
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Nice Pacu too...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> It's obvious to me that the individual concerned has serious issues. I'm sure you take the person about as seriosly as I do. Good luck at uni...


haha yea i do. shes more of joke now. cheers hun...im guna need it lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Gorgeous. Nice Pacu too...


 pacu's are at walmart right now for $3 buck each... sell them all day long... tank busters...:mf_dribble:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> pacu's are at walmart right now for $3 buck each... sell them all day long... tank busters...:mf_dribble:


If they're 9" + I'd probably fry one. They're a food fish in SA too...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

HABU said:


> pacu's are at walmart right now for $3 buck each... sell them all day long... tank busters...:mf_dribble:


and the ones at walmart only get to 10" BARGAIN!!!! LOL


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

When you say Tig. What fish do you mean Chloe? Just curious...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> When you say Tig. What fish do you mean Chloe? Just curious...


TSN, was the fattest thing going...gorgeous but looked like it had a kink in the back :bash:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe its her local areas slang for the old forward wedgie? I can see why she might love "tigs"...


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> TSN, was the fattest thing going...gorgeous but looked like it had a kink in the back :bash:


 
this reply has done nothing but confuse me further!!!:whip:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> this reply has done nothing but confuse me further!!!:whip:


tiger shovel nose, i personally call them tigs for short, although i wouldnt mind seeing a fully grown tigrinus


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> and the ones at walmart only get to 10" BARGAIN!!!! LOL


 
one inch per gallon before they bust the glass!


... we fish folks are crazy...!

we gotta stick together... all this fish talk is getting me hungry!!!:2thumb:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> TSN, was the fattest thing going...gorgeous but looked like it had a kink in the back :bash:


 To me a tig is a Merondotus tigrinus..










Been trying to get a couple imported from Peru for some time now. No luck yet...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

to me a tig is welding...


:blush:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

to me tig was a game i played at school, but none of you guys would know it i think....what with the whole age difference, i am sure that pre-war school games were different from the 1990's....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

HABU said:


> one inch per gallon before they bust the glass!
> 
> 
> ... we fish folks are crazy...!
> ...


lol tell me about it...the thing is they argue that they REALLY DO only get to 10" lol.

when i was last in florida i saw this poor pacu in a 30g, it was nose to tail tip to glass. i just walked out. 
i didnt want to say anything to the owner coz he was already being closed down and i didnt want to buy it as i was on holiday and wasnt going to ship it back. plus i didnt want to give him money.



MJ75 said:


> To me a tig is a Merondotus tigrinus..
> 
> image
> 
> Been trying to get a couple imported from Peru for some time now. No luck yet...


maidenhead aquatics ALWAYS has them in ...around £300ish.

il stick with a cheap mans tig, the tsn lol


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> to me tig was a game i played at school, but none of you guys would know it i think....what with the whole age difference, i am sure that pre-war school games were different from the 1990's....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


im only 22:whistling2:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> lol tell me about it...the thing is they argue that they REALLY DO only get to 10" lol.
> 
> when i was last in florida i saw this poor pacu in a 30g, it was nose to tail tip to glass. i just walked out.
> i didnt want to say anything to the owner coz he was already being closed down and i didnt want to buy it as i was on holiday and wasnt going to ship it back. plus i didnt want to give him money.
> ...


So do Wharfe at the same price. Jungle 2 you sell them for $75 yep yanky dollars. The import charges are more than this but it will still work out a lot cheaper as I'll be adding other stuff to the order.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> to me tig was a game i played at school, but none of you guys would know it i think....what with the whole age difference, i am sure that pre-war school games were different from the 1990's....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


FFS! Of course we played tig! How old do you think I am? I make Habu look like a OAP! LOL


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> FFS! Of course we played tig! How old do you think I am? I make Habu look like a OAP! LOL


lol y do i not no of this tigs??? lol i feel old!!


come on habu, lets go lol


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

lol MJ u are an old man now, its common fact and knowledge so please lets go into the embarressing saga of trying to prove your not. im 21 this month by the way 

And as for habu, shit man he was counting the animals in noahs ark but its cool hes a leg. lol


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Frase said:


> I have just got a new 2ft tank, can i keep an oscar, 2 angels and a shoal of neons in this?


Just the neons...waayy too small for the other species as no doubt several people have pointed out.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Frase said:


> lol MJ u are an old man now, its common fact and knowledge so please lets go into the embarressing saga of trying to prove your not. im 21 this month by the way
> 
> And as for habu, shit man he was counting the animals in noahs ark but its cool hes a leg. lol


 i'm 49 ... december 21st... oh man!:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Trillian uve disapointed me hun....i thought u was a true shit talker! /sigh i guess you just cant relate to what some people think eh


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

trillian is my amiga... she's way to refined though...

haha!!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> lol y do i not no of this tigs??? lol i feel old!!


 
Errrrrr, you're quite a bit younger than me........


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

HABU said:


> trillian is my amiga... she's way too refined though


That's the first time in my life I've _ever_ been called "refined"...I like it. :2thumb:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


> trillian is my amiga... she's way to refined though...
> 
> haha!!


Theres always Ragmoth........ :whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

lol habu ur over twice my age my old shubumpkin! It's okay though, i am sure you are the head hunter in the trailer park when it comes to hunting them badgers n stuff for breakfast! we all still :notworthy: to you dude.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> So do Wharfe at the same price. Jungle 2 you sell them for $75 yep yanky dollars. The import charges are more than this but it will still work out a lot cheaper as I'll be adding other stuff to the order.


oh and i forgot to say...go on then, u can order me one too lol


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> lol habu ur over twice my age my old shubumpkin! It's okay though, i am sure you are the head hunter in the trailer park when it comes to hunting them badgers n stuff for breakfast! we all still :notworthy: to you dude.


pppffftttt....nothing wrong with older men :whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

there is when im not the older man!:devil:

and now im nearly 21, despite the fact i wud rejecct any offers *just incase certain people who know me n the OH read it * i feel dirty at the mo if a younger lass comes over at like 17 or so. lmao


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> pppffftttt....nothing wrong with older men :whistling2:


Yeah we could certainly teach little boys like Frase a thing or three....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm simple-minded... ask anyone here...


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Yeah we could certainly teach little boys like Frase a thing or three....


lets go.....:whip:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Yeah we could certainly teach little boys like Frase a thing or three....


 
your right MJ, your kind teach me:

Dont take sweets off a stranger

Dont get into the old mans car

Run past their house before they tell you your cursed and will die in their basements or lofts.

: victory:

To be honest, i prfer an older woman as opposed to the young ones, i would explain why but i might need to write it in 18+ although dnt get me wrong younguns deffo have a lot goin for em too lolz


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

Frase said:


> your right MJ, your kind teach me:
> 
> Dont take sweets off a stranger
> 
> ...


lol i want to post up some of habus motivational posters up to the 1st 2 of that list lol


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

haha, yer well there not for the innocents eyes!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

off topic, but some insurance ad on tele with lionel richie thats why im easy in background, why is the guitar riff in that song so god damned good? I love it n i cnt get it outta meh head now


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> To me a tig is a Merondotus tigrinus..
> 
> image
> 
> Been trying to get a couple imported from Peru for some time now. No luck yet...


Now thats a fish!

My mate has a cross Red tail, tiger shovelnose. Bit wrong being a cross but very pretty in any case.

Pacus are supposed to be very tasty. I'm sure I've seen a program with hugh fernley wittingstall killing and eating some womans pacu (it was what the woman wanted).


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Before i get off to sleep, to put all minds at rest, this was merely a joke thread, people bit so i thought why not play for a bit lol. thank you all for the fun day with this thread hehehe was very enjoyable.

:flrt:: victory:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> lets go.....:whip:


Chloe, I could interpret that post in so many ways? :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frase said:


> Before i get off to sleep, to put all minds at rest, this was merely a joke thread, people bit so i thought why not play for a bit lol. thank you all for the fun day with this thread hehehe was very enjoyable.
> 
> :flrt:: victory:


It was amazing how many people took things seriously on this thread. Perhaps we should all register on anaother fish keeping forum and pretend to be newbies? :whistling2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

for the sheer sake of goddamn bordem i would. Got any other tropicals in mind that have a bunch of gulliable people? I think i might start a: Help all my fish died! What is the reason??!?!?! and just go from there with the answers they provide...:whistling2:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Chloe, I could interpret that post in so many ways? :gasp: :lol2:


interpret anyway u want :whistling2: : victory:



MJ75 said:


> It was amazing how many people took things seriously on this thread. Perhaps we should all register on anaother fish keeping forum and pretend to be newbies? :whistling2:


just not the one i belong to please lol coz yes...i will fall for it AGAIN.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

o0o00oh which 1 which 1? I got no intentions of working til the boss lands in today anyways!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> interpret anyway u want :whistling2: : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> just not the one i belong to please lol coz yes...i will fall for it AGAIN.


PM me the forum name. Chances are I'm on there. Or I've been banned from there! lol


----------

